# Fostering Dogs - Advice, Words of Wisdom?



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

We are planning to submit an application to begin fostering dogs, in a couple of weeks following a short trip we plan on taking. I'm both excited and nervous and we really want to do a good job and help whatever dog(s) come to us.

Right now, we're planning on asking for easier dogs to foster, even though I know that the tougher cases likely need it more. We don't want to get in over our heads starting out because we don't think that would help us or the dog. We're going to ask to stick with dogs that are believed to be fine with kids and cats and have a medium or low energy level that just might need to get out of the shelter setting and perhaps get some basic training behind them.

For those of you who have fostered before or are fostering now, is there anything you wish you'd known before you started? Any advice? We have 2 children and are particularly concerned with how they'll handle letting go when the time comes. They are quite mature for their ages (7 and 9) and understand that any dog we foster is to help it find another home, but if I'm worried about me getting attached...you get the picture.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Make absolutely sure that you ask and find out who pays for everything, what you're expected to buy/supply yourself, and where to take the dog to get medical help in an emergency and how payment of that is handled.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll definitely make sure we get the specifics on the financials. Thank you!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

CptJack said:


> Make absolutely sure that you ask and find out who pays for everything, what you're expected to buy/supply yourself, and where to take the dog to get medical help in an emergency and how payment of that is handled.


Agreed. They should have a foster contract that spells out both parties responsibilities. You want the rescue to carry liability coverage on the dogs and anything the dogs might do. This doesn't mean just something like a dog bite, but something as simple as the dog tripping someone accidentally in public or damaging someone else's property.

Have a space for the new dog and a suitably sized crate. I like to have the biggest crate I can fit in my "dog room" and just use a divider if I have a puppy there. Assume that the dog will be destructive until proven otherwise, many come from the shelter with a lot of pent up energy. So even a lower/medium energy dog can be bored and annoying until he gets regular walks and into a routine and can "decompress" from the mental stress of the shelter.

Try taking in a new dog on a weekend or when you have a day off since 9 out of 10 times, the dog is stressed and confused by the change and may bark or whine all night or have accidents (even if more or less house trained)

Make sure the cats have a place to escape to (like a room with a baby gate at the door) and don't trust that a dog is "cat safe" until you have seen it clearly for yourself. I'm not saying a rescue is likely to lie about a dog being fine with cats, just that they often get poor information from shelters or animal control etc. Or a dog may have been fine around a really tough, bossy cat but too much prey drive or desire to chase/play with a less bossy cat.

Make sure to get a copy of the vet records and be clear as to what the dog's health condition or needs are. 

Your kids could get attached, sure, but one thing that might help them is being part of the process when you find a permanent home for the dog. Like meeting the new family and seeing how excited the new owner is about their new dog. Consider now though whether you are willing/able to "foster fail" if what seems like just the right dog lands in your house.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I think we're open to foster fail. The worst that would happen is that we'd contact our breeder and remove ourselves from the puppy list for next year and someone else on the list would get a pup. No harm, no foul. 

We have babygates and a strategy for sectioning off the house so that the kitties have plenty of places to escape to and any dog chaos is contained. My husband works from home, so while he can't give a dog constant attention while he works, someone will be there all the time. We're working on getting a crate, so I'll look for ones that can be sectioned off to whatever size. I think that's great advice on timing. The best would be for us to start a foster on a Friday and have the weekend to work with them and wear off some of that pent-up shelter energy.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Also find out what sort of adoption events or promotions they do, what their adoption procedure is, and what is expected of you in terms of transporting the dog to events/meet and greets or advertising the dog.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

packetsmom said:


> I think we're open to foster fail. The worst that would happen is that we'd contact our breeder and remove ourselves from the puppy list for next year and someone else on the list would get a pup. No harm, no foul.
> 
> We have babygates and a strategy for sectioning off the house so that the kitties have plenty of places to escape to and any dog chaos is contained. My husband works from home, so while he can't give a dog constant attention while he works, someone will be there all the time. We're working on getting a crate, so I'll look for ones that can be sectioned off to whatever size. I think that's great advice on timing. The best would be for us to start a foster on a Friday and have the weekend to work with them and wear off some of that pent-up shelter energy.


 May be a Friday AM so you have some kid free time to settle dog in while they are away at school (assuming you arent home schooling) dogs kids cats can be alot for that first day to juggle.... ALso dog may need some kid free time/ space just to settle in initially (we have a 10 yearold child) -- kids mean well but can be over stimulating, even for a kid friendly (but stressed) dog....


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

I just wanted to chip in in the kids part. I foster dogs and I still live at home any although my three siblings love the dogs they haven't been bothered about them leaving really. They have always been really excited to get the next dog and and are happy for the ones who go. They love to be involved in the whole training process too. The five year old twins are the most excited about the whole process and they haven't minded anyone leaving yet. 

Also make sure you have plenty of supplies such as blankets or dog beds and cleaning supplies. We have been going through a lot of laundry detergent and vinegar, which we use for cleaning the floors with.

Best of luck and have fun. I'm sure your family will really enjoy it.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

We're definitely planning on keeping the crate in a place that will be off-limits to the kids. They're great with dogs, but I can certainly understand any dog wanting a place where they can get a break. (Heck, even parents need their quiet time!) 

I think it helps that the kids know we have plans to get a puppy of our own and that we're going to be helping these dogs, but I'm sure the first time we give one up to the new owners will be tough. I think we'll all grow from it.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Shell said:


> Also find out what sort of adoption events or promotions they do, what their adoption procedure is, and what is expected of you in terms of transporting the dog to events/meet and greets or advertising the dog.


This is one of the things I'm going to be sure to put on our checklist to ask the rescue group.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

BernerMax said:


> May be a Friday AM so you have some kid free time to settle dog in while they are away at school (assuming you arent home schooling) dogs kids cats can be alot for that first day to juggle.... ALso dog may need some kid free time/ space just to settle in initially (we have a 10 yearold child) -- kids mean well but can be over stimulating, even for a kid friendly (but stressed) dog....


This is also a great idea. Fridays are pretty low-key during the day and less is going on for my husband with work, but the kids are also in school and I'm at work, so it would be a very low key day during the day.


----------



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

my wife and I do ton of fostering, for cats mind you. but the same basic rules apply.

be prepared to foster fail aka adopt the animal

make sure you know the all responsibilities/liabilities of each party. this needs to be spelled out in black and white. not just verbally you leave yourself to open for problems/confusion/miscommunication if it is not in writing.

be prepared for an animal you cant handle, aka be ready to return the animal if the situation doesn't work for it. we have had several cats that just couldnt settle in our multi cat, dog, animal house so rather than try and force it on them we simply find a more suitable foster home for them (we do a lot of work with our rescue including placement so in your case it would probably be just returning the animal to the rescue not doing the actual placement) 

be prepared to foster fail (I know I said it already but this is definitely the most common occurrence in fostering) and I gotta say its great to be a foster fail or there is nothing wrong with it. lots of people just aren't up for the heartache of separation after getting attached to an animal for any length of time and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I just contacted the rescue group for an application and a copy of their fostering contract.


----------

